# Starving dehydrated pigeon found



## Bonniebird (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello,
After work I noticed a pigeon all alone who could not fly and it looked like his wing was broken. He is so thin he doesn't even look like a pigeon so I took him home until I could get him to a vet. Right now I have him in one of my indoor pigeon cages with food and water. Could anyone give me more advice. 
Thank you.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The best thing to do in these cases is to put the bird on a hot water bottle to warm it gently and then, for at least 8 hours, offer it only lukewarm international rehydrating solution by putting some in an egg cup, holding it up so that the bird's beak but not its nostrils are submerged. After a few seconds they will usually react by drinking. 

The recipe for the international rehydrating solution is 1 pint warm water mixed with half a tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. After that progress to Critical Care Formula then when he shows he can digest that progress to Kaytee Exact, little and often, keeping an eye on the poops to make certain the digestion is working. 

Giving a starving bird food too soon can kill it.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Also if you have other birds keep them separate and wash hands.
Warm dark quiet. No food yet. If he cannot stand or is not moving much, you can roll hand towels or rags and tuck on either side of him for support. 
Do not leave water in box with him in case he spills it.


----------



## Bonniebird (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you,
I went back to work and took the food and water out so he could calm down. When I got home I gave him some water through a turkey baster which seemed to have worked. He can't open his mouth though or at least seems to have troubles doing so. I don't plan on feeding him until tomorrow but I'm only going to give him a little bit. He seemed to really appreciate the water. Thank you so much! Will be taking him to the vet Monday to look at his wing.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Careful with turkey baster for water as you run the risk of aspirating him if you are squeezing water into him. 
If you push his beak down into a cup of water (but not up to his nostrils), and he's thirsty, he should drink. He may be resistant to drinking the electrolytes on his own but try. If not try diluting it some and trying again.
Offer water/electrolytes 2-3 times a day.
Can you get ahold of Exact? Pet stores normally have it. He would then need to be tube fed directly to his crop. Tube feeding can be tricky but sounds like it's what this guy needs right now. Forum has instructions how. 
If you can't get ahold of exact but have a blender you can grind other stuff up and tube feed.
Really depends on how weak he is. Is he standing? Head up? Alert? 
If he's alert offer little seeds like canary, hemp, millet.

A heating pad under half of his box will help him regulate his temp and burn less calories.

Other things that can be used for calories are Nutri-Cal (pet store or feed store) , Karo syrup, honey (any of these would need to be tube fed).
Best would be to add some of one of these in with the Exact. And then reconstitute with Pedialyte 

How does the inside of his mouth look? Any poops now?


----------



## Bonniebird (Jun 14, 2014)

He is standing up now and seems to be doing well with the baster. He does it on his own as I hold the baster sideways so he can drink without it being forced into his mouth. My pet store does not have what you mentioned. His mouth is starting to look fine, he hasn't pooped but he seems a lot more alive then yesterday when I found him. I should be able to get him to the vet tomorrow to look at his wing. He's finally able to open his mouth, unlike yesterday.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Where are you located? Glad he is looking a little better.
Hope the vet appt goes well tomorrow. I'd try offering some small seeds to him. Rice, barley, lentils, mung beans to add to my previous list. Check health food store bulk section.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Where is his break? It's nice you are taking him to vet. Thank you.


----------



## Bonniebird (Jun 14, 2014)

When I checked his wing it feels like there is something sticking out at the base of the wing. i'm not sure if it is a break but he doesn't want it touched and panics when i try to look at it. He also refuses to open his left wing, which is where it's at. I'm located in a small town in New Mexico and we have one pet store, but it supplies more to cats and dogs. they have a bird section but they only have nest string and bowls. I offered him some of the smaller seeds from the feed I use for my pigeons. He doesn't want anything we give him other than water. But we did leave some seeds in the box just in case. I've been checking up on him and i'll update you about the visit tomorrow. Thank you for the help!


----------

